# Problem with goat minerals



## rwbwfarm (Feb 3, 2012)

I have 2 seperate pens - milkers & everybody else. My 'everybody else' pen is inhaling their minerals and this has been going on for about 3 months. Everyone gets grain (they get less than the milkers of course  ) & they act like the minerals are candy. I'm giving them the Manna Pro loose goat minerals. I've had to cut them back as it's ridiculous they are doing this. I can't see how they could possibly be deficent (sp?) when they've had them all along. They get Blue Seal dairy goat pellets & good mixed hay. I've debated about a solid selenium block as we're def. in that here but know that's not the best for them. They're all utd on worming, too.  Really frustrated & looking for any ideas  . Thanks!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Goats are very good at getting minerals when they need them.  If they are going throught them that fast they are probably deficient in something.  

Have you had your hay tested?   What else is different between this group and the other?  Are they pregnant?  Young, old, mixed?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 3, 2012)

Last year we had snow on the ground in February and really cold temps.  My goats really went through a lot of minerals.

This winter has been mild and they have eaten some, but not nearly as much as last winter.  They are having brouse and some pasture ground overseeded with rye/wheat last fall...

I would think they would know what they need.  I don't know how to find out if they are low in a specific mineral.

DonnaBelle


----------



## rwbwfarm (Feb 3, 2012)

We haven't had the hay tested in about 5 yrs. but we do all our own fields however with the weather how it was, I'm thinking that's made a difference. They weren't this bad with 2nd cutting (we didn't get alot with the flooding) but now that it's back to first, they're bad again. I have 3 pregnant does, 3 yearlings, and my pygmy in one and adjoining is my buck. My one pregnant doe barely touches them. Same with my milkers - they almost never touch theirs.

Should I get them a block or maybe try another mineral? They run over every morning like it's candy. Maybe up their grain? Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2012)

I switched to Sweetlix 16:8 from the MannaPro for the same reason.  There seems to be something about the MannaPro that makes them gobble it up.


----------



## rwbwfarm (Feb 3, 2012)

I wondered about that - it's like they're 'addicted' to something in it. Who makes the Sweetlix 16:8?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2012)

Are you currently using 1st cutting hay? That may be your problem. When was the last time you copper bolused them or gave them a BoSe shot? If anything is binding the minerals making them ineffective, then they would crave them too. 

I just switched my goats over to Manna Pro. My 3 boys went through an 8 pound bag in 2 weeks. Then they went through a second bag in 2 weeks. Now they are eating it at a much slower pace. I use second cut orchard grass hay. I also have kelp out free choice.  I'm also copper bolusing and doing BoSe shots at least 3 times a year now.

Sweetlix makes Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8 mineral. That is actually the one I am changing from. I have no complaints about it but I went to a small ruminant nutritional seminar and Dr Frances Fluharty at OSU said having a mineral with chelated minerals are the best. So that was why I switched.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I switched to Sweetlix 16:8 from the MannaPro for the same reason.  There seems to be something about the MannaPro that makes them gobble it up.


This goat thing is complicated.


----------



## kstaven (Feb 5, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Are you currently using 1st cutting hay? That may be your problem. When was the last time you copper bolused them or gave them a BoSe shot? If anything is binding the minerals making them ineffective, then they would crave them too.
> 
> I just switched my goats over to Manna Pro. My 3 boys went through an 8 pound bag in 2 weeks. Then they went through a second bag in 2 weeks. Now they are eating it at a much slower pace. I use second cut orchard grass hay. I also have kelp out free choice.  I'm also copper bolusing and doing BoSe shots at least 3 times a year now.
> 
> Sweetlix makes Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8 mineral. That is actually the one I am changing from. I have no complaints about it but I went to a small ruminant nutritional seminar and Dr Frances Fluharty at OSU said having a mineral with chelated minerals are the best. So that was why I switched.


With that much copper supplementation how are you mitigating the problem of them using the same absorption pathway as Selenium and Iron?


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only as much as you make it  

Remember that every farm is different and you have to decide what's right for you


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I know what you mean.  I realize I may have some binding issues going on but what I have done over the past year has finally seemed to work and my goats are looking much better and dark eyelids and less parasites and generally looking healthier.


----------

